# My Audio Build



## BigSlim (Jul 27, 2011)

Decided to add some bass to the car and wanted something that looks better than a bland box in the trunk...I also like to use my trunk. So I've decided to remove my back seats (also prevents me from being the carpool car) and replace it with a box. I've been working on it on my off days for a total of about 3 days. The plan is 3 12"s and a 3500w amp. I'll keep taking pictures of the progress until it's complete. Should be pretty loud. Not really interested in being the loudest thing around but I really didn't want the back seats anymore.








































































And as of today it's covered in a few layers of fiberglass. Still needs more before it's strong enough.

Covered in fiberglass shavings from cutting the rings out.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

you seem like you know audio i bought a jl audio 12 w3 and 1400 amp,to run it to the stock deck what would i need,would you guesstimate cost too


----------



## Sheldon (Jul 25, 2011)

I like this a lot, can't wait for more progress


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

keep it up looks awesome. i can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I really like what ur going for, I have been thinking about doing something like that but just don't know how, can't wait to see it finished


----------



## BigSlim (Jul 27, 2011)

To jakkaroo, honestly I don't know too much about that part of the audio. My friend owns an audio shop where they build this stuff all the time so he knows all the numbers and wiring stuff. I've just helped him out enough to know how to build the boxes lol. I had my back seats pulled out of my G5 to do this with until I sold it. So I figured I can do the same with this car. Monday is my next off day so I can take more pictures and make more progress then. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

That is one heck of a setup! I think you will definitely meet your goal of adding some bass. I wish I knew someone that owned an audio shop, I only want to replace the speakers and a small sub but nothing is cheap anymore!


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

jakkaroo are you talking the cost for the equipment to install it or the price of a custom box being made and installed like that?


----------



## Sheldon (Jul 25, 2011)

Updates?


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

wow this looks like a really nice build...good job


----------



## BigSlim (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah sorry I've been too lazy too hook my phone to the comp for pictures. I'm headed out right now to fit it into my car to make sure I got everything right. I'll take more pictures and put them up late tonight.


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

What subs were you considering I'm curious? Amps as well......I would imagine with a setup like this you'll be investing in something good.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

awesome build!


----------



## BigSlim (Jul 27, 2011)

OK added some pictures. Was too lazy to put it in the car because it looked like rain and was really windy blowing dirt in my face. So here's what I do have. It's coated in fiberglass and a mix of that and bondo on the inside to strengthen a little. Maybe a couple more coats then it'll be ready to sand and the body work.


----------



## BigSlim (Jul 27, 2011)

OK so finally put it in the car for fitment and everything's good. Some slight gaps around the curves against the side cushions but easilly fillable. Then cut the back out to re-enforce the inside walls easier. Next will be to make the rest of the box mounting to the back for more air space that will protrude into the trunk a few inches. Then it will be down to bondo, sanding, and painting. Still need to make the bottom piece for the amp and battery.


----------



## dindin (Jul 1, 2011)

cant wait to see the final product


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

It's coming along very nice. You're doing a great job! I'm thinking you're going to wire 3 12s to 4ohms? This would be ideal for me.  I would have actually went with a 15 in the middle and 2 10s off to the side. I don't have the time, patience and money for it though.


----------



## BigSlim (Jul 27, 2011)

I've seen a few boxes with different size subs together haven't really liked the way it sounds so I just went with the 3 12s. Not sure on the ohms, not my department, I just build the box lol.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

here this should help you it has every combination of sub wiring possible..lol

Subwoofer Wiring Diagrams


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

wow! this thread is very impressive! 
Keep up the excellent work my friend.


----------



## BigSlim (Jul 27, 2011)

OK so I don't have any pics of more progress yet. Been working a lot. But I'm off tomorrow and will hopefully get a lot of sanding done. In the mean time I've gotten my windows tinted so I do have a picture of that. More to come tomorrow night if I have time before going out.


----------



## Mtopper (Mar 15, 2011)

car looks good. what rims are those?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Mtopper said:


> car looks good. what rims are those?


Sparco Assetto Gara, one of the few wheels that fits our lug pattern.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Sparco Assetto Gara, one of the few wheels that fits our lug pattern.


yeah...gotta love our lug pattern. Givin us all these options haha


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

Tint looks pretty sick, and I always liked the Sparco rims on that Red Cruze on Tire Rack's website. I'm one of your number one fans of this thread so keep us posted after you make your next update!


----------



## BigSlim (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks, still no pics to put up. Just having body work done to smooth it all out before paint. I'm working all day every day this week so I'm hoping he has some extra time to get some work done on it for me. Then I can start on the bottom part for the amp and battery.


----------



## Mtopper (Mar 15, 2011)

those are some awesome rims. will look into similar when i have the car.


----------



## BigSlim (Jul 27, 2011)

OK finally took the time for some pics. All primed up, ready for a final sanding then paint. Still deciding on how to do the bottom piece.


----------



## Mtopper (Mar 15, 2011)

that looks great. love the look of the fiberglass enclosure. are you going to paint it or wrap it in something?


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice tint job, love the wheels, and I can't wait to see the final audio setup!


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks great man!!


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

Looking wicked. How hard is fibreglass to work with?

Im yet to try my hand at it.


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

Great Job bro! You've gotten a lot done in a short 2 months time frame while working full-time. Keep it up because I can't wait to see this badboy finished and installed!


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

very nice


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

R1XSTA said:


> Looking wicked. How hard is fibreglass to work with?
> 
> Im yet to try my hand at it.


It's not hard just time consuming. I actually had fun when I did the enclosures for my truck, which was my first attempt. 

This box looks awsome, I'm in for the finished product as well. It's too bad I need my back seat.


----------



## BigSlim (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. Yeah it's really not hard, just frustrating with something so big. During the first layers I was out in 110 degree sun with a cup and gloves trying to get it layered on, soaked in, and covered before the hardener in the cup started turning into jelly. But after a lot of patience it starts coming together. I'm thinking about checking the price of the bottom part of the seat so I can just use that to mold around rather than starting from scratch.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

That's a good idea, or if you use some quality plastic you may be able to lay over your stock seat and not damage it.


----------



## Sour Kruat's 951 (Nov 9, 2010)

BigSlim said:


> Thanks for the comments. Yeah it's really not hard, just frustrating with something so big. During the first layers I was out in 110 degree sun with a cup and gloves trying to get it layered on, soaked in, and covered before the hardener in the cup started turning into jelly. But after a lot of patience it starts coming together. I'm thinking about checking the price of the bottom part of the seat so I can just use that to mold around rather than starting from scratch.



When working with fiberglass the number one rule to remember is that "Acetone" is your friend.

It is not glue in respect to the phrase "the bigger the blob the better the job."

Fiberglass needs to be worked in, and any and all air pockets removed. There are even special tools for applying coats at different levels on different material.

This come from a dash monkey with 30 years of experience. If you need help ask I'll do what I can to answer any questions.


----------



## BigSlim (Jul 27, 2011)

OK sooo after a long absence, still not quite done. This will hopefully be the last update before it's completely finished. Looking like the end of next week if the paint, upholstery and install all go smooth. So nothing major new. The box part is done. The lower seat is chopped up to fit my battery and amp. Just need to wrap the seat cushion and paint the box.
Dash torn apart to hook the wires up.









Box with the seats in:









And seat with hardware fit in:









So hopefully it will be done end of next week. If not I'll just put some pics up of the pieces all done.


----------



## BigSlim (Jul 27, 2011)

OK, so finally it is complete. Well 99% complete. It is a full working system right now. Just some small changes to make when I have time (I cut some corners to speed things up since I'll be working every day this month). I wrapped the trunk in fleece rather than bedliner and need to wire in a switch and figure out my remote wire issue. So first of all, I think it looks and sounds great. Nothing competition quality or anything, just really loud and hits very hard. Not much else to say about it other than I have a hatred for Liquid Nails now. So here's the pictures. Enjoy:








































































Hope to have some demonstrational videos soon as well.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow man! 
Unreal!!!!! 
Loooks niiiiiice, i bet it bumps


----------

